# Any Suggestions?



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Perhaps the queen couldn't fly, thus they returned. She may have fallen to the ground, and is now being covered by the bees under the hive. You could have three hives at this point, the nuc, which will likely make a queen (they may need stores to feed her), the bees in the cinder block, and the original, which may still swarm with a virgin when one emerges. I leave it to others so suggest how to proceed from here.


----------



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

I spoke to folks at the local bee club, but was unable to get a bee vac. Today I was moving hives & equipment, trying to gain access to the bees inside the cinder block, and they began to swarm again. It looked like they would all land on an apple tree, then they all returned to the block & under the hive. By the time they settled down I was distracted by another hive that needed more room.
Anyhow, the bees are still under the hive & inside the cinder block. I think they must have comb with eggs or larvae inside the block. I'm going to try to hive them again tomorrow.

Best, Nardi


----------



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

Update: I was able to place a frame of open brood into a nuc, along with the small combs & a little lemon grass oil. The colony has relocated into the nuc & seem to be fine.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you very much for the update, I always like hearing the end of the story and sometimes folks don't post the ending. So glad it worked for you, thanks again.


----------

